# Fair Reel Comparison



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I was looking at the Akios 666 MM3 reel and was curious as to how it compares to the slosh 30 and the seigler/truth/release or whatever it is this year (I have both seigler and truth sm's, and a slosh 30) performance wise in surf use. How do they compare cast wise, drag durability, function and comfort or ease of use. I use both Century Surf Machine and CCP heaver rods. I like both the new seigler and slosh 30 for different reasons. I think the seigler actually cast a bit smoother and has a great feel on the cast but the slosh just has a more solid and user friendly feel to me. Does the Akios give the best of both worlds or does it have it's strengths and weaknesses as well?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Similar drag slipping issues to ABU's 6500 series. It seems like when I was using Joker's 666 that I was constantly having to tighten the star drag to prevent the spool from slipping when reeling in under load. 

Cast Great. Smoother than the SLOSH, but twice as expensive. The SLOSH is now thirty year old technology. I have around 6 of them in varying stays of wear. Used them a lot, went to Fathoms.

Seigler is better for Drum Fishing due to the drag system.

But I must say when Joker let me use his 666 on a new blank made for throwing up to 5 ounces from the company that built the Outcast, it was real fun bombing it out there likely in the 200 yard range with 5 ounces.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

You should be aware that the MM3s are tournament long distance casting reels with highly-specialized, expensive features for strictly that purpose (monomag, one-piece cage, hybrid bearings, etc.). Among them, they have a high retrieve speed (less torque), short handles (less leverage)... less than ideal for fighting a fish. Designed for the field, no benefits for an angler.

If you still like Akios 666, check out the CTM.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Matt Bizarro said:


> You should be aware that the MM3s are tournament long distance casting reels with highly-specialized, expensive features for strictly that purpose (monomag, one-piece cage, hybrid bearings, etc.). Among them, they have a high retrieve speed (less torque), short handles (less leverage)... less than ideal for fighting a fish. Designed for the field, no benefits for an angler.
> 
> If you still like Akios 666, check out the CTM.


Appreciate the input Matt. Since I'm an older fella everything I do is more on the practical side so by what you and Garbo said the MM3 is not something I would likely be interested in. For practical beach casting and surf fishing only my favorites so far are still the slosh 30 and the Seigler SM .. and both for the different reasons stated above. Looked at the Fathom (assuming 400) Garbo mentioned but I was less than impressed with the 525 but I still have some older Penns .. 350,9,209 and a bunchy of others I grew up on that have stood the test of time and caught many fish. Was actually thinking about taking my old Penn 350's and having them rebuilt and magged .. without the level wind. I keep thinking if Penn would take that old 350 level wind and upgrade .. beef up, the spool and internals it could be a great beach caster .. I just like the wider spools though. Thanks again for the thoughts ..
aln


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

You can go with a regular Akios shuttle 666 .. not the mm3 .... great reels ... I've got 3 ...


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

River said:


> You can go with a regular Akios shuttle 666 .. not the mm3 .... great reels ... I've got 3 ...


Thanks River .. love your rigs !! When I starting looking at the Akios I didn't realize there were 2 different ones .. but I do have a bit of ADD and oldheimers .. then how would you compare the 666 not the MM3 to the Slosh 30 and the Seigler ? And to be honest I've never gotten comfortable with the mags and mostly just use the spool tensioner.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I bought an Akios 656 from Tommy. Put it in my hands and immediately sent it back. I just didn’t like the drag, the mag or the release. I’m sure those Akios will bomb, but I’m just not a fan of those or the Abus. The one Abu 6500 I still use has a drag that slips. Give me a Daiwa any day of the week. Of course we all have our preferences. Mr. Farmer was exceptional with my refund and is a total pleasure to do business with. I really like the CPS 4oz-8oz for surf fishing Southern North Carolina that he sold me.


----------



## Drum Junkie (Aug 10, 2020)

I have Akios , Abus & several slosh 20&30. Akios will send them yander but the drag is definitely lacking but are nice reels. Abus about the same but not🤣 Slosh like many have said is a tank!! But handles like one as well but have caught a many of drum on them & other hard pulling creatures. I Picked up a Blue 20H Saltist a year or so ago & man it’s sweet!!! Cast like a dream & a nice smooth drag. I Have put plenty of pressure on it😁 But that’s just my 2 cent.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Garbo says he loves the Penn Fathom 2, and I respect that much. Might have to pick up a 15 and see for myself.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have had em all at one time or another. I learned conventional casting on a Penn Squidder many many years ago. I upgraded the Squidders to the Penn 970 and 980 mags when they came out, then I went to the ABU’s, then to the Diawa SLSH models, then to the Penn 525’s, back to the Diawa SLSH, and then the Diawa Saltist Series when they came out. I sold all of the ABU’s except two or the original Sports Rockets and one Blue Yonder. I have sold all of the Penn 525’s except one. These reels along with my original squidder, the Penn mags, and my original SLSH are just a collection back in their boxes collecting dust. The Diawa Saltist series was an improvement over the SLSH. The Saltist reels are now backups to the Penn Fathoms. The Fathoms just fit my hands well. They are fast out of the box, cast well, have a decent drag that doesn’t stick like the ABU’s did, and the clicker is reasonably loud if you want to spike a rod. I picked up a couple of the Akios Reels, and as far as I am concerned they are just ABU Clones. I have also tried the Seigler reels, but the location of the gear box and my little finger don’t get along. Hence, the Penn Fathoms are my current go to reels and I use the Diawa Saltists as backups.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

aln said:


> Thanks River .. love your rigs !! When I starting looking at the Akios I didn't realize there were 2 different ones .. but I do have a bit of ADD and oldheimers .. then how would you compare the 666 not the MM3 to the Slosh 30 and the Seigler ? And to be honest I've never gotten comfortable with the mags and mostly just use the spool tensioner.


I've never used a Slosh 30 or a Seigler .... I used Abu's prior to Akios .... I mainly use the 555 Akios which I've had some for 10 yrs with no issues, the drag is plenty good for me, I use lighter line than most so the Akios drag works fine ... If you want a Akios with more drag .... The make the F-15 which is a brute ... Good Luck


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

In general I've always been a fan of Penn reels .. from the 9's on up thru the 9/0's but the 525 was a disappointment. The Fathom 15 has a decent price point but if a fellow wanted to leave a little line below the shoulders for casting .. yet still having enough line to play with just in case then maybe the 25 might be a better option. You guys have any thoughts on the differences between the 15 and 25 off the beach?

And after reading a bit more the 25 looks like a bit of overkill for beach casting .. but I've never seen .. much less thrown one.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I drum fish with Daiwa 20s. The 30s will work, but you get better casting distance with the smaller reel. The Fathom 15 holds about 20:yards of 20lbs mono than a Daiwa 20. That‘s enough for the surf if you ain’t shark fishing. I never like the 525mags, either.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

For whatever reason I just seem to prefer the larger reels with less line for casting .. then saw the fathom 25 had centrifugal brakes instead of mags .. but I think mags are over rated but to each their own. I drum with the slsh 30 but nowhere near full of line .. as well as with the truth/seigler sm's and use 17 suffix with them .. still well below the shoulders with them too. I'm just like near e1 else on here .. we buy the latest and greatest stuff because because that's what we do 😁 .. I just don't want to buy something else that at least doesn't some type of advantage over what I already have.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I don’t like mags for brakes, either. Never needed them. I fish with 20lbs Sufix, and I will never use 17 test again. Learned that the hard way, especially from the planks.The hard part is getting the bite, and the last thing you want to do is lose yer fish. A 20h will cast better and you‘ll get more OBX drum, IMHO.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Rougesun said:


> I don’t like mags for brakes, either. Never needed them. I fish with 20lbs Sufix, and I will never use 17 test again. Learned that the hard way, especially from the planks.The hard part is getting the bite, and the last thing you want to do is lose yer fish. A 20 will cast better and you‘ll get more OBX drum, IMHO.


Yeah .. I use the Seigler with 17lb off the beach .. just cast better .. use 20lb on the slsh30 off the Rodanthe Pier .. because ya need it and distance is a bit less important... but fish are close in too at the right place. Appreciate the input .. we're not far off the same page but e1 has their own preference .. what makes this such a great furom.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you, Aln. Say hi to Jimmy next time you fish the Rodanthe Pier. Great guy, and his son Pete is a blessing. Hope to fish with you some day.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

In the little amount of experience that I have, I feel that you can get away with 16 pound ProSpec on the Piers and on the sand. Line will last for multiple fish on the Piers because it seldom touches anything.

On the beach on the other hand you have to change line pretty much after ever session with 16 pound. You are reeling the line in over sand and gravel and shells every time you reel in if you are casting over a drop off. 20 pound Prospec Chrome is like rope but it gets the job done. I broke off around 10 Drum one spring on the beach because I was not respooling after every session.

I have reels with 20 pound and reels with 16 pound. Fathoms I have and most of the fellas I know have the centrifugal brakes. I just put a static mag in a Daiwa SHV20 but have yet to cast it.

Fathom is a huge improvement over 525. I had 5 525's and sold them off. They would cast great but it was a fine line for me anyway to really bombing out a cast and the reel getting squirrelly and blowing up. I put extra mag kits on the 525's and if I bumped the mag adjustment I was doomed.

I have just about convinced myself to order a spool of 12 pound ProSpec Chrome, is it a good idea for Drum Fishing ….No....

I fished a couple days with regular ProSpec 12 the yellow thin line, I went 3 for 7 Drum Hooked up, the rest broke off in one nights fishing at a Secret Spot during a good bite. I think the Chrome is tougher line so I am willing to give it another chance in spots where there are not a lot of others fishing, so I can take my time.

But you can cast a 5 ounce stingsilver 200 yards with a heaver and 12 pound test line so whats not to like


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Fathom is a huge improvement over 525. I had 5 525's and sold them off. They would cast great but it was a fine line for me anyway to really bombing out a cast and the reel getting squirrelly and blowing up. I put extra mag kits on the 525's and if I bumped the mag adjustment I was doomed


I guess you use the Fathom II 15 and not the larger 25 from the hill then?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The 25 is a decent casting reel, the RedHead has one, but unless you are trying to get into Sharks the 15 casts longer and holds enough line for most drum fishing purposes. Part of throwing really hard for me is being able to lock my thumb down on the reel spool with no slippage. Easier with a lower profile reel. I certainly could get good distance with the 25 but the 20-30 feet further with the 15 is super important to me.

The 25 is more like an ABU 9000, RedHead DRumPro has one. It casts decent but a 15 will throw a bit further and easier. The crowd I hang around with sort of demands that I use every trick I can in order to compete against other DRumPro's.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Get a Penn Fathom II and don't look back.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Can’t find one anywhere right now. Perhaps soon. Hope they are at at least as good as the Saltist 20. That’s a tall order if you ask me. Guess I’ll see.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

This place has 4 in stock ifn ur interested .. https://www.roysbaitandtackle.com/shop/penn-fathom-ii-15sdcs/ I talked to 'em this evening ..


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks, Aln. They want $30 for shipping, which is a little steep. I placed an order with Charkbait with free shipping, but I gotta reply that said they must check that they have them in stock. Guess I’ll have wait and see. Thanks again.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Rougesun said:


> Thanks, Aln. They want $30 for shipping, which is a little steep. I placed an order with Charkbait with free shipping, but I gotta reply that said they must check that they have them in stock. Guess I’ll have wait and see. Thanks again.


it was $16 for shipping when I went to check out .. USPS insured .. hhmm


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

The new Squall II is nice if you like a graphite frame, same internals as the Fathom.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

The Squill II looks like a better deal. I don’t need 30lbs of drag, 20lbs is good enough for drum and even cobia for me. A graphite frame doesn’t bother me, either, I have owned several that have held up well with big fish. Including a TLD that’s often surprised me. I might go with the Squall, but I’m wondering if the Fathom will get more casting distance off the beach?


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Rougesun said:


> The Squill II looks like a better deal. I don’t need 30lbs of drag, 20lbs is good enough for drum and even cobia for me. A graphite frame doesn’t bother me, either, I have owned several that have held up well with big fish. Including TLD that’s often surprised me. I might go with the Squall, but I’m wondering if the Fathom will get more casting distance off the beach?


Should be the same, they make a Squall 15 DCS model


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

The Joker said:


> The new Squall II is nice if you like a graphite frame, same internals as the Fathom.


I actually looked at the specs and watched a few videos and I actually like some things about the Squall than the Fathom. Hows the clicker .. loud ?? Thanks for the input Joker.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Aln, hey bud. Thanks for the link. i went back to the Roy’s Bait and Tackle site and looked at the Squall II 15dcs. The shipping was $16. They wanted $30 for shipping the Fathom II, so I ordered a the Squall. I can’t thank you enough. I‘m gonna put it on a mystery heaver hanging in my garage. It’s a custom, I think built by Jim at Hatter Jack. My memory is slipping in my old age. It’s got a pistol grip, so I haven’t used it in years. Most likely a great rod, possibly a Wheels Reels or Bateson/Rainshadow. Now I have four heavers with great reels. Look out drum, I’m on a mission. I just hope the Cedar Island ferry is running a full schedule next week. Say a prayer to the Drum Gods, it’s been a while since I caught a citation off the beach.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Rougesun said:


> Aln, hey bud. Thanks for the link..


Anytime bud .. I went over to Cabelas and found the squall Joker posted about for $170 .. so I think I'll prolly get one too .. only question I had was about the loudness of the clicker but I've always loved the Penn clickers so I doubt that will be a problem. I love the Century rods .. only one I have now is the Surf Machine Max and I love it .. rod and reel technology has advanced so much since we started. Catch 'em up partner.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Ha Ha. I just went out to the garage and dusted off that mystery rod. It’s a 50/50 split, so I want to say it’s a 1508. I still have a CCP 4oz-8oz and an Ocean Master CPS as backups. I’d love to own a Century, but I think I have enough setups to last me a lifetime. Just don’t quote me on that.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

We been down the same road then. I've got an old Roddy 13' fiberglass .. maybe from the 50's or early 60's and custom bamboo heavers I inherited from my grandfather probably from the 50's. Got an Ocean Master 12' heaver from BPS that actually makes one hell of an anchor for pin rigging .. got a Cast Pro heaver 12 oz .. which is a really good rod at a good price point that I love .. but Century has taken this rod building to another level .. IMO .. and I just bought the squall 15 .. now looking for someone that has the blue 16 prospec line .. must be some good stuff .. or the supply chain is breaking down on multiple levels.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I love the OM for an anchor rod. Never really used it for much else. I do hear the CCP 12oz rods are great for the money. The Hatteras guys seem to like the Century rods better. Maybe some day for me, maybe if I hit the lottery. 
I use Sufix 20lbs, but I wouldn’t mind trying the Prospec 16 or 20 of the pier. It’s thin, but I’m not sure how well it holds up in the surf.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Love the CCP heaver but Century is on another level .. imho. Ryan told me you could throw 12 on the Surf Machine Max without a shock leader .. said the rod absorbed the shock. I'll take him at his word but I prefer using a fluro shock leader for a number of reasons. But I might get out in the yard and try a 10 oz without a shocker when I get the squall.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I fished Emerald Isle on the inside of the inlet today. The current was kicking, 8oz not holding. I thought I was in Hatteras. I put that mystery rod on the truck in the dark last night. Got to the beach today and had a better look. It‘s a Wheels Reels Fusion, with a 70/30 split. Don’t know what I was seeing last night other than a few Natty Daddys. I’m gonna put that Squall on the Fusion. I ordered the dcs instead of the sd, and I just hope I made the right choice. I’ve watched Ryan cast several times, and he’s a beast. However, I’d still use a shock leader. Let me know how your test goes, I could be wrong.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I got the 15 sdcs too .. better line cap and looked like better placement of the mag knob than the fathom. Not sure I want to put a 12 oz weight on and go all out on the Surf Machine Max with 16 prospec without a shocker .. but if I do I'll get someone to vid it .. but I'd never fish without a fluro shock .. but might drop down to a 30lb shocker if beach fishing .. doubt if I'd go that low off a pier though.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ryan is not talking about fishing in a crowd.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Fathom 12 or Fathom II 12. Just check to make sure the screw that holds the free-spool lever is tight, have to take the sideplate off to check it. Learned that the other day. Tightened it back down and she's good to go. 16lb Chrome, or 20lb Momoi Hi-Catch. Caught a couple on the Momoi, still testing it out. Just be advised this isnt the Diamond line, this is cheaper but so far seems to be working ok.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Adam said:


> . 16lb Chrome, or 20lb Momoi Hi-Catch. Caught a couple on the Momoi, still testing it out. Just be advised this isnt the Diamond line, this is cheaper but so far seems to be working ok.


Where can you find the the 16 prospec chrome ??


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Matt Bizarro said:


> You should be aware that the MM3s are tournament long distance casting reels with highly-specialized, expensive features for strictly that purpose (monomag, one-piece cage, hybrid bearings, etc.). Among them, they have a high retrieve speed (less torque), short handles (less leverage)... less than ideal for fighting a fish. Designed for the field, no benefits for an angler.
> 
> If you still like Akios 666, check out the CTM.


Also no clicker


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

aln said:


> Where can you find the the 16 prospec chrome ??


You can’t find the 1lb. spools in orange. A couple of shops have a little and will only sell it when refilling a reel.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I believe they stopped making it for some reason, which is why I started trying the Momoi.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't see any mention of Avet. I just got one and am looking forward to using it. Not to much $. Specs look great. Loaded with 20# main line to 50# shock leader. Gonna get me a biggun.😁


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Adam said:


> I believe they stopped making it for some reason, which is why I started trying the Momoi.


The have redone the packaging, should be back on the market soon.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

The Joker said:


> The have redone the packaging, should be back on the market soon.


It's available in the larger spools. Is the line that good ? Haven't seen any reviews putting it very high on the mono list as far as mono surf line. And I'm not trying to hijack me own thread .. just curious about the best mono to spool the squall 15 sdcs with for drummin' OBX surf.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

aln said:


> It's available in the larger spools. Is the line that good ? Haven't seen any reviews putting it very high on the mono list as far as mono surf line. And I'm not trying to hijack me own thread .. just curious about the best mono to spool the squall 15 sdcs with for drummin' OBX surf.


The orange is hard to come by right now, it's probably the most popular mono out right now followed by suffix. The Momoi diamond is really nice but expensive. When you go through 2 or 3 lbs a year it adds up.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sharks want people to fish with Momoi. Shark's plan is bankrupting DrumPro's if they can.... in one tide if possible.

I spoke with the Head of the Sharks last week and he said he hoped everyone would switch to line that costs $0.045 per yard, makes his job easier.

It is one thing to watch your fresh spool of line evaporate on the first run, it is an added bonus to the Shark if he just took your $3.00 Drum rig and $15.00 of brand new Momoi 16 on top of that.

Like the Head of the Sharks mentioned, it just makes sense for us Sharks.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The Momoi Diamond is the expensive stuff; the Momoi Hi-Catch is about the same price per pound as Prospec and Sufix. 20lb Momoi HC is the same diameter as 16lb Prospec, at .40mm. Jury is still out on it, but seems to work fine. It comes in yellow, so it's not quite as visible as the orange at night, but it ties a good knot and a Fathom 12 holds plenty of it. Will be doing more R&D on it next week.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Just ordered Berkeley Big Game #15 pound in Orange. Almost bought the Momoi Diamond but held back. $$$$$

May end up getting Berkeley Big Game in #20 in Orange for Drum Fishing but got the #15 for long distance Pompano fishing, which I do not do much of but I do like to bomb out 5 ounce Stingsilvers using a pendulum cast so that will get tried out with #15 using a old blank that has been newly pandemic wrapped.

I can see Orange better in dim light than the Sufix and lines like that. Green Tritanium kinda fades on me and I have to strain to see it good.

I have several spools of ProSpec Chrome but have also noticed it went to not available.

I have some kind of new fancy headlight that recharges on a USB. I also bought some more of the little Coin battery ones that Tuna turned me on to. the Coin battery ones are dim enough that I cast with them on.

Where is that Tuna anyway? He can come in and Hijack and talk about getting EZDave.

Someone mentioned Catfish Whisker Line which looks interesting and is in my favorite color...Hi Vis Orange.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Got a few more on the Momoi Hi-Catch this week and I really like it so far. It's more visible under a light at night than I originally thought. The only chafing issues I really observed were when I managed to get tangled in one of the young Pro's sinker slide. Had a good conversation about the Stren Catfish line as well, which is orange, and it seems to be gaining popularity. Also noticed a lot of guys switching back to 20lb and going away from 16-17lb. I'm done for the spring, will see you guys this fall.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Adam said:


> Got a few more on the Momoi Hi-Catch this week and I really like it so far. It's more visible under a light at night than I originally thought. The only chafing issues I really observed were when I managed to get tangled in one of the young Pro's sinker slide. Had a good conversation about the Stren Catfish line as well, which is orange, and it seems to be gaining popularity. Also noticed a lot of guys switching back to 20lb and going away from 16-17lb. I'm done for the spring, will see you guys this fall.


 I've used Ande Tournament since my hair was all black and never had any problems with it. Been using Suffix Trilene last couple years. I see the Ande Tournament is actually slightly smaller diameter than the Momoi in 20 .. are the trilene and momoi lines just more abrasion resistant in the surf?


----------

